# Jessica 'Evil' Eye Sig Request



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

As she's about to make a HUGE statement in the UFC, can someone hit me up some bitching Sig of Jessica Eye?

I have no particular images in mind, so run free with your creativity 

Maybe incorporating the whole 'Eye' theme into it could be cool.

500k in credit for whoevers I pick


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't have PS installed atm, but it would be pretty sweet if the sig was in the shape of an eye and in the pupil was whatever render the artist used.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

My computers all busted up at the moment, otherwise I could have had some fun with this one.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

well didn't I pick a sucky time to ask for a sig haha


----------

